# Мобильная связь > Мобильный контент >  Проблемка с Samsung S3650 Corby

## sternu

Доброго времени суток, форумчане! Подарил девушке, живущей далеко от меня, сабж и вот узнал от неё, что он перестал принимать смс и удалять принятые смс. При этом остальные удаляются, сама отправлять может. Сам пытался ей отправить смс, через 5 дней пришло уведомление о невозможности доставки. Перезагрузка мобилы ничего не дала, сброс настроек тоже. Догадываюсь, что железо в порядке и проблема где-то в софте. Если кто сталкивался с подобным подсажите, плиз, пути исправления глюка. Заранее благодарен за помощь.

----------

